# Textfarbe in jLabel ändern,sobald neuer Text eingegeben wird



## Guest (27. Apr 2006)

Hallo
Ich frage mich, wie ich das am Besten mache:
Ich habe in meiner Benutzeroberfläche einige JLabels, in welche der Benutzer Eingaben machen kann.
Normalerweise stehen in diesen Feldern bereits Werte, da diese in ini Files abgelegt sind und automatisch eingelesen werden, beim Start der Applikation.
Um die getätigten Einstellungen zu übernehmen, gibt es einen Button.
Nun möchte ich es so haben: Alle Werte haben die Farbe schwarz in den JLabels. Wenn der Benutzer aber in einem JLabel einen neuen Wert eingibt, soll dieser rot werden.
Und wenn er schliesslich den Button klickt, um die Einstellungen zu übernehmen, soll er wieder schwarz werden, damit man sieht, dass die gemachten Einstellungen übernommen wurden.

Wie macht man das am besten?

Liebe Grüsse
Florian


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2006)

sorry, mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen:
ich meine selbstverständlich JTextFields und nicht JLabels...
sorry


----------



## thE_29 (27. Apr 2006)

Ähm, einen KeyListener auf das JTextField und dann die Farbe ändern!

Wennst den Buttons klickst, dann wieder alle TextFelder auf die Farbe zurücksetzen!

Änderst wieder was, setzen die KeyListener wieder die farbe um!


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2006)

oki doki.
vielen dank
tschüss


----------

